# AestheticManlet's New Log



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I'm back. I had a little lay off with some health issues but I'm much better now so getting back into lifting.

There's a few old logs of mine in the archives somewhere, may be a good read for some.

I'm much more relaxed now regarding diet. I'm not anal about counting exact calories anymore just conscious to eat what I consider adequate food and see what happens.

Due to recent issues my AAS use is staying low - no orals and no more than 500-600mg a week.

*Stats*

Height: 5' 7"

Weight is unknown as haven't been concerned lately but I'll be getting back to it from today.

*Training*

I'll be following PPL which I'm an advocate for. It's the main routine I've followed previously and is the most logical to me with how the muscles are grouped and allows good recovery while keeping frequency decent.

*Daily supplements*

Creatine monohydrate - 5g

Vitamin d3 - 2500iu

Vitamin k2 - 200mcg

Curcumin - 600mg

Omega 3 fish oils - 4000mg

Citrus bergamot - 500mg

Multivitamin

I'll update with some recent pics soon.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

In


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jordan08 said:


> In





AestheticManlet said:


> AAS use is staying low


 Out


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

In. Always good to see how the little fellas fair up


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*12/09/2019*

So gear usage is currently 200mg test cyp and 300npp a week (150mg pinned e3.5d).

6am session.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes. Forgot my carbs today.

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, 140x8x3

Sldl - 80x10x3

Leg press - 260x12x3

Calf raises - 140x20x5

Adductor in - 55x15x3

Adductor out - 60x15x3

Good session.

Unfortunately my knee joints are really bad at current, mainly my right one. I'm using voltarol a few times a day and ibuprofen here and there.

Warming up more on the squats definitely helps hence the 6 warm up sets.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

In mate, :thumb you still using npp? If so hows it going?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Thought your doses/usage was getting a bit overboard when I skimmed through one of your other logs recently, good thing you're reigning it in a bit. Being healthy is way more important than having a few pounds of extra muscle mass. What were the health issues?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lloyd H said:


> In mate, :thumb you still using npp? If so hows it going?


 Yeah buddy, I'm liking it. I have a few vials left to use up. Definitely giving more fullness I just dont like pinning more than once a week :lol:



DLTBB said:


> Thought your doses/usage was getting a bit overboard when I skimmed through one of your other logs recently, good thing you're reigning it in a bit. Being healthy is way more important than having a few pounds of extra muscle mass. What were the health issues?


 Ah yes for sure mate.

I was very run down, lethargic all time, mood was very low (bloods were way off).

I was also hitting benzos quite hard and after stopping them for a few days I was out having a family meal and had a bad seizure.

I got admitted to hospital couldn't move my body for a good day due to the violent fitting. So took that to make me rethink what I was actually doing.

I'm over the other stuff and feeling a lot better now though so taking it all much easier from now on.

:thumbup1:


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well I'm back. I had a little lay off with some health issues but I'm much better now so getting back into lifting.
> 
> There's a few old logs of mine in the archives somewhere, may be a good read for some.
> 
> ...


 No way your 5'7" your 5'6".....max!

In though....


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

D 4 Damage said:


> No way your 5'7" your 5'6".....max!
> 
> In though....


 Haha :thumbup1:

I'm actually over 5 7 but I just round it down as I'm not quite 5 8 :lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm actually over 5 7 but I just round it down as I'm not quite 5 8 :lol:


 I'll be looking in as usual.

Round your height up not down 

idk how tall I actually am. I went to see my gp years ago and she measured and weighed me and I was 6'4" but I don't think I am these days so I might measure myself. Undoubtedly I'll be one of those who adds the half or quarter lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> I'll be looking in as usual.
> 
> Round your height up not down
> 
> idk how tall I actually am. I went to see my gp years ago and she measured and weighed me and I was 6'4" but I don't think I am these days so I might measure myself. Undoubtedly I'll be one of those who adds the half or quarter lol


 More impressive weight to height ratio when lean if I round down though :lol:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Well I'm back. I had a little lay off with some health issues but I'm much better now so getting back into lifting.


 Good to see some regular posters taking health more seriously... following and best of luck as usual mate


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah buddy, I'm liking it. I have a few vials left to use up. Definitely giving more fullness I just dont like pinning more than once a week :lol:
> 
> Ah yes for sure mate.
> 
> ...


 I thought you was inactive on here for a while as I was following your old log for the npp. Glad everything turned out ok mate!

Out of curiosity When you say your bloods were way off, what markers were off ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TERBO said:


> Good to see some regular posters taking health more seriously... following and best of luck as usual mate


 Thanks buddy.

Yes it's sometimes hard to know when it goes too far as feelings and changes happen so slowly that over time you tend to think how you're feeling is how you've always felt, until something bad happens and you actually realise something needs to change.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lloyd H said:


> I thought you was inactive on here for a while as I was following your old log for the npp. Glad everything turned out ok mate!
> 
> Out of curiosity When you say your bloods were way off, what markers were off ?


 I didnt get all exact markers its just what the hospital did when I was admitted, some reason they tested most things though rather than just the usual I'd expect. Probably down to low mood etc too.

I then got retested some weeks later and said they were much better and been much better in myself. (I was still pinning the test).

Didnt admit gear usage despite levels being high (although I wasnt far off a trt dose anyway).

Creatinine levels was over 20x what it should be also, but a few days of drips sorted that after retest. Didn't seem that concerned because of muscle mass though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, *140x8x3*


 Not bad squatting midg......

I'm half in. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IN


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah buddy, I'm liking it. I have a few vials left to use up. Definitely giving more fullness I just dont like pinning more than once a week :lol:
> 
> Ah yes for sure mate.
> 
> ...


 Better safe than sorry, our kid. Good luck with the mini cycle. I'll be watching from afar.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

How many times u training per week mate?

Min btw :thumb


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In :thumbup1:


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

In :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> How many times u training per week mate?
> 
> Min btw :thumb


 I'm aiming for hitting 3 sessions over 5 days but I'm going on feeling so rest days will vary depending, if I fancy a day off when I'm supposed to be going I'll take it off.

I'll always have a rest day between pull and legs if I'm deadlifting on pull day though.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/09/2019*

I'll be pinning 150mg npp today.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 112.5x8x3

Incline db press - 40x10x2, 40x9

Db chest flyes - 18x12x3

Seated db shoulder press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Dips - bwx10x2, bwx16

Tricep rope pulldown - 15x12x3

Another good session. Decided to leave the carbs out of my intraworkout.

The maltodextrin seems to bloat me compared to the last 2 days without. I ideally need some hbcd instead, may invest and try a small amount see if it's any better.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Pic took this morning to give idea of current condition.

I'm happy with how I'm looking there admittedly looks like today is a good day as that's best I've looked recently.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TERBO said:


> Good to see some regular posters taking health more seriously... following and best of luck as usual mate


 You f'kin jokin?! The forum will be natty UK-M before we know it.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You f'kin jokin?! The forum will be natty UK-M before we know it.


 Serious lack of 3+g a weekers on here. I blame @swole troll


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Pic took this morning to give idea of current condition.
> 
> I'm happy with how I'm looking there admittedly looks like today is a good day as that's best I've looked recently.
> 
> View attachment 175105


 Stocky mate, looking good.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*14/09/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x6x3

Bb rows - 80x8x3

Pulldown - 90x10x3

Cable face pulls - 25x12x5

Db Rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Db bicep curls - 12x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Bb shrugs - 110x15x3

Another good session. I haven't deadlifted in a little while, happy with them numbers.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Decent session mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/09/2019*

Rest day today, will hit some decent cals. Bad doms off the deadlifts with not doing them for a little time, feels good. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/09/2019*

So I'm aiming for approx 4k cals a day with rough tracking.

At moment my appetite is good and 4k is easy to hit, no point going higher yet I'll give it a few weeks and assess.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, 145x8x3

Sldl - 82.5x10x3

Leg press - 265x12x5

Calf raises - 145x20x5

Adductor in - 60x15x3

Adductor out - 65x15x3

Crunches - 20x12x3

Hanging leg raises - bwx12x3

Side bends - 20x12x3

Good session. Knees holding up well and squats feeling strong.

I'm throwing abs in on days where I'm feeling good at end of a session. Twice a week minimum is sufficient imo.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Good session. Knees holding up well and squats feeling strong.


 If knees hurt, sort them out. Pause squats should help but with lower weight obviously.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If knees hurt, sort them out. Pause squats should help but with lower weight obviously.


 It's my right knee mate. Hurts walking around or if I sit in same position too long like 2 hours at the cinema.

However if I warm up with squats like I am the pain goes during my workout, however when I'm done they will hurt more than usual for a few days.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm done they will hurt more than usual for a few days


 How often you training legs bud?

I upped my leg training in the summer out of the rugby season to twice weekly. Completely fecked my knees up and figures went backwards. Went back to once a week and progressed really well getting my squat up to 5 x 140kg which I was really happy with.

I don't think more than once a week is optimal for me. If you train them more it might be worth scaling it back a bit and seeing what happens.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> How often you training legs bud?
> 
> I upped my leg training in the summer out of the rugby season to twice weekly. Completely fecked my knees up and figures went backwards. Went back to once a week and progressed really well getting my squat up to 5 x 140kg which I was really happy with.
> 
> I don't think more than once a week is optimal for me. If you train them more it might be worth scaling it back a bit and seeing what happens.


 Yeah buddy I'll have to see. Legs is once every 4 to 5 days at moment but may drop it down.

Also time dependent as I've accepted a new job I start next week and start my college enrollment tomorrow.

So with having more time last 6 weeks been hitting gym a lot more.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> How often you training legs bud?
> 
> I upped my leg training in the summer out of the rugby season to twice weekly. Completely fecked my knees up and figures went backwards. Went back to once a week and progressed really well getting my squat up to 5 x 140kg which I was really happy with.
> 
> I don't think more than once a week is optimal for me. If you train them more it might be worth scaling it back a bit and seeing what happens.


 I think the opposite.

Biggest muscle group in the human body only to be trained once a week? minimum twice a week imo. once a week is far from efficient, lose leg mass and squat strength quick enough. everyone is different however.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> start my college enrollment tomorrow.


 Aren't you on the 'register'??!! :lol:

On a more serious note, it sounds like tendon. Consider working them and use sleeves some days.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Aren't you on the 'register'??!! :lol:
> 
> On a more serious note, it sounds like tendon. Consider working them and use sleeves some days.


 :lol:

Yeah possibly mate. I did consider sleeves wasnt sure if they're worth getting though? You use them yourself ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah possibly mate. I did consider sleeves wasnt sure if they're worth getting though? You use them yourself ?


 I have some SBD's, they put some weight into your squat. I don't wear them everytime as I don't go heavy every session.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> 5 days


 I think every 5 days would suit me but it wouldn't fit in with playing rugby. No way would I train legs if it fell on the day before, same or day after.



Pancake' said:


> I think the opposite.


 As above. Doesn't fit in with other things I do but legs get worked hard lifting players in the line out and scrumming anyway


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Went to a Tom Platz seminar last year at Strength Asylum and he said at his peak of leg development, he would train his legs TWICE A MONTH.

Obviously his volume and intensity was next level s**t but he said he just could not recover if he hit them once a week.

He absolutely ruined me with 60kg on a bar and then 40kg on hack squats, 60 plus reps to total failure.

Horrendous.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> Went to a Tom Platz seminar last year at Strength Asylum and he said at his peak of leg development, he would train his legs TWICE A MONTH.
> 
> Obviously his volume and intensity was next level s**t but he said he just could not recover if he hit them once a week.
> 
> ...


 That sounds bloody awesome.

When he says 'train them' did he mean BLITZ them but then do some lightweight stuff in between?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*17/09/2019*

I'll be pinning 200mg test cyp and 150mg npp today.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 115x8x3

Incline db press - 42x10, 42x9x2

Seated db shoulder press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Dips - bwx10x2, bwx22

Ez skull crushers 10x12x3

Another good session. I have a bad cold starting but hasn't affected performance today.

I forgot my chest flyes, thought I finished a little quicker than usual, didnt realise until I was doing dips and couldn't be arsed to wait for a bench.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the seizures mate that must of been scary for your family too. Glad to hear you've cut the benzos out, not worth it mate. Ease yourself back into it all, looking thick man. Keep listening to your body and medicate yourself at the gym not with the benzos and you'll be laughing.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That sounds bloody awesome.
> 
> When he says 'train them' did he mean BLITZ them but then do some lightweight stuff in between?


 No mate, he was always busy doing guest posing in between leg sessions he said.... Also reckons he was sore for like 9 days after or something.

Crazy intensity.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> It's my right knee mate. Hurts walking around or if I sit in same position too long like 2 hours at the cinema.
> 
> However if I warm up with squats like I am the pain goes during my workout, however when I'm done they will hurt more than usual for a few days.


 I had the same issue. Still slight pain now but not as bad as before. I went to a sports therapist.

Turns out I had major tight IT band on my left leg which resulted in stress on the top outer part of my knee.

I have found pointing toes out, standing with a slightly wider stance and pushing knee out when squatting down takes pressure of my knee


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

herc said:


> I had the same issue. Still slight pain now but not as bad as before. I went to a sports therapist.
> 
> Turns out I had major tight IT band on my left leg which resulted in stress on the top outer part of my knee.
> 
> I have found pointing toes out, standing with a slightly wider stance and pushing knee out when squatting down takes pressure of my knee


 Thanks for that mate.

That's exactly how I'm squatting through trial and error.

What advice did they give to try fix it? :thumbup1:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> That's exactly how I'm squatting through trial and error.
> 
> What advice did they give to try fix it? :thumbup1:


 Well I received deep tissue massage right down the outer side of my quads along with cupping..

foam roll every night and also use the kitchen rolling pin down the outside of the quad

my issue was I was squatting way to deep so I move the safety bars up to prevent me going lower and the issue has got a lot better.

I've now switched to hitting higher reps instead of chasing big number which was also an issue of mine..

155kg x 10 for back squats just few weeks ago

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B1OedvXggFq/?igshid=4xb8uurop1oq


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*18/09/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 120x3, 165x6x3

Bb rows - 82.5x8x3

Pulldown - 92.5x10x3

Db Rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 27.5x12x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Bb shrugs - 112.5x15x3

Good session despite my cold. Most lifts are up, deads being most important.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Strong.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*19/09/2019*

Cold is clearing up a bit.

It was supposed to be a rest day but was feeling good at 5am this morning so went for leg session.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, 150x8x3

Sldl - 85x10x3

Leg press - 280x12x5

Calf raises - 160x20x5

Adductor - 65x15x3

Abductor - 70x15x3

Good session. Few lifts are up a bit due to knee feeling a lot better and squats feeling strong.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/09/2019*

I'll be pinning 150mg npp today. Cold is still hanging around, feel worse than yesterday.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 117.5x8x2, 117.5x4

Incline db press - 42x10x3

Db chest flyes - 20x12x3

Seated db shoulder press - 28x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Dips - bwx10x2, bwx19

Tricep rope pulldown - 20x12x2, 15x12

It wasn't a great session, felt weak today wasn't feeling it and not very pumped etc.

Could be the cold but also my 5th day in a row in gym so probably playing a part also.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/09/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 140x3, 170x6x3

Bb rows - 85x8x3

Pulldown - 95x10x3

Db bicep curls - 14x10x3

Short session as had early hospital appointment to get to. Deadlifts feeling strong.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had a few rest days, 6 days is too much for me at moment life is getting busy after this week so I'm simplifying my training a bit.

I'm following a bro type split which will be 4 sessions a week and will be incorporating 531 into the main lift.

I've never followed 531 lifting properly and I ended up with some impressive numbers last time despite doing too much.

Aiming to increase strength and get some aesthetics back. Size is not important to me at moment. I have a good build and if I can get leaner and get main lifts up I'll be happy.

Let's see how it goes anyway.

*23/09/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving bulk powders complete stimulant

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Shoulders *

Overhead press

Warm up - 20x10, 32.5x5, 42.5x5, 50x3,

Working - 52.5x5, 62.5x5, 70x11, 52.5x13

Seated db press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 12x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 30x12x3

Crunches - 20x12x3

Hanging leg raises- bwx12x3

Side bends - 20x12x3

Good session. I estimated my ohp for 531 as haven't done it for a little while, I'd say it's pretty spot on for the amrap in wave 1.

I'm also adding a first set last (fsl) if I feel good where I hit the first working set for an amrap after the heaviest set. Adds a little more volume.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@swole troll @nWo @Jordan08 know you lads use 531 any tips let me know.

Just a basic 4 day with the corresponding main lift.

Typically shoulders, legs, off, off, chest triceps, back biceps, off


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

main thing is 8-20 sets per week depending on recovery (i personally never go beyond about 14)

nothing detracts from the 531 progression, if it does, bin it

if you do barbell or tbar rows on your 'upper day' should you run the split that way then make sure its the day after deadlifting or on another upper day away from the deadlift

not much else to add mate since youve ran it before you know the basic premise

its all about progressing those 531 lifts and using assistance as needed based on your individual weaknesses


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> main thing is 8-20 sets per week depending on recovery (i personally never go beyond about 14)
> 
> nothing detracts from the 531 progression, if it does, bin it
> 
> ...


 Yeah cheers mate. I'm going to run it properly for once with the increments.

Back is 6 sets plus deadlift sets. 6 for biceps

Chest also 6 sets plus bench sets. 6 for triceps

Legs is more but that includes calves and bits of adductor machine etc.

Shoulders is around 12 sets plus press sets, but that's 6 covering rear delts also.

Few more supps ordered to finish my daily supps.

600mg nac

500mg ashwagandha KSM-66

I purchased some knee sleeves to try went for Large and can't even get them on, guess my calves aren't as small as I thought :lol: . I'll order the extra large once these are returned.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I purchased some knee sleeves to try went for Large and can't even get them on, guess my calves aren't as small as I thought :lol: . I'll order the extra large once these are returned.


 fold half inside out (top down over the bottom) then use this now double thick sleeve and slide up holding from the bottom to just below the knee, then unfold the top half upwards .. easiest way


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JLawson90 said:


> fold half inside out (top down over the bottom) then use this now double thick sleeve and slide up holding from the bottom to just below the knee, then unfold the top half upwards .. easiest way


 I'll give it a try buddy to be honest I never tried anything special I just tried pulling them up :lol:


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll give it a try buddy to be honest I never tried anything special I just tried pulling them up :lol:


 I probably would've as well.. the woman at the SBD stand showed me how, made it ten times easier haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> I purchased some knee sleeves to try went for Large and can't even get them on, guess my calves aren't as small as I thought :lol:


 Mine are snug on my slender calves and require half a deadlift to pull them up. You're probably not pulling hard enough. Maybe get your g/f to pull them up after she's done your laces?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Mine are snug on my slender calves and require half a deadlift to pull them up. You're probably not pulling hard enough. Maybe get your g/f to pull them up after she's done your laces?


 Haha she dont do them anymore since I fell under 15 stone I dont get the issues.

They're too tight can get 1 on feels like its cutting off my circulation and it's not comfortable in the slightest. Almost couldn't get it off.

The other I cant even pull up, not going to head f**k myself about different sized calfs though.

I have watched a few videos they're just too tight, need the next size might not bother with them now. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> I have watched a few videos they're just too tight, need the next size might not bother with them now. :lol:


 They ain't gonna fit like your g/f's lil white socks with pink bows on.

Speaking of wrongly fitted things, I got a shirt stuck on my arms. F'kin nightmare trying to get that off, didn't help that I got all worked up and was sweating buckets. :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They ain't gonna fit like your g/f's lil white socks with pink bows on.
> 
> Speaking of wrongly fitted things, I got a shirt stuck on my arms. F'kin nightmare trying to get that off, didn't help that I got all worked up and was sweating buckets. :lol:


 you need to get your midget lodger a separate wardrobe


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They ain't gonna fit like your g/f's lil white socks with pink bows on.
> 
> Speaking of wrongly fitted things, I got a shirt stuck on my arms. F'kin nightmare trying to get that off, didn't help that I got all worked up and was sweating buckets. :lol:


 :lol:

I get same when I wear my compression tops and soaked through with sweat. Even harder when you're inside fighting it you can't breath properly almost like torture technique with water/cloth.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> :lol:
> 
> I get same when I wear my compression tops and soaked through with sweat. Even harder when you're inside fighting it you can't breath properly almost like torture technique with water/cloth.


 When arms or shoulders are not just pumped full so you can't reach but also the dreaded 'burn' and cramps start creeping in. I recall once being unable to get my vest off so gave up and sat down for ten minutes.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> you need to get your midget lodger a separate wardrobe


 That's what @drwae has. :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's what @drwae has. :lol:


 apparently she was round his at the weekend doing cardio, maybe he got stuck in one of her tops too and the cardio was getting the ****er off


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> apparently she was round his at the weekend doing cardio, maybe he got stuck in one of her tops too and the cardio was getting the ****er off


 The lodger has a todger so it identifies as male.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The lodger has a todger so it identifies as male.


 ffs i'm still getting confused with all this correct pronoun bollox. @drwae can you let us know the preferred pronouns so we dont cause accidental offence?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> ffs i'm still getting confused with all this correct pronoun bollox. @drwae can you let us know the preferred pronouns so we dont cause accidental offence?


 The correct pronouns are ze/zir and ze will be using the women's toilet


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*24/09/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1.5 servings performance charge

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Legs*

Squats

Warm up - 20x10, 40x10, 72.5x5, 90x5, 107.5x3

Working - 117.5x5, 135x5, 152.5x8, 117.5x15

Sldl - 85x10x3

Leg press - 285x12x5

Calf raises - 160x20x5

Was an ok session, knee giving me some issues but that's the most weight I've squatted in a while and will take a little adapting from how I've been training recently.

The top set equates to a 1rm max that is just over 2x my body weight so pretty pleased with that so far.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @swole troll @nWo @Jordan08 know you lads use 531 any tips let me know.
> 
> Just a basic 4 day with the corresponding main lift.
> 
> Typically shoulders, legs, off, off, chest triceps, back biceps, off


 I just follow 531 scheme for Back Squats, RDL's and Bench. Rest every exercise is more or less between 6-12 except front Squats.

And split i do is Push, Quads and Hams/back together and repeat


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> 152.5x8


 Decent squat although I dunno why you fanny about with such small plates, I rarely even use 10's on squats, I just adjust the reps to suit as I've no real plan.

So I do 140 then do 180 or stick with 140. If I do 140's I'll aim for 15 reps but 180 I'll aim for 8, I may get more or less depending on many factors. What I find is doing 180 every week fcuks you physically hence I vary it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Decent squat although I dunno why you fanny about with such small plates, I rarely even use 10's on squats, I just adjust the reps to suit as I've no real plan.
> 
> So I do 140 then do 180 or stick with 140. If I do 140's I'll aim for 15 reps but 180 I'll aim for 8, I may get more or less depending on many factors. What I find is doing 180 every week fcuks you physically hence I vary it.


 Its just what the 531 tells me to do. I could round them but then not much point following it.

Knees are sore, sat 6 hours for my tat just finished. It's like cinema pains but worse. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Its just what the 531 tells me to do. I could round them but then not much point following it.
> 
> Knees are sore, sat 6 hours for my tat just finished. It's like cinema pains but worse. :lol:


 Does your knee feel better next day? Mine often hurts after but is fine next day, especially if I rest with leg straight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does your knee feel better next day? Mine often hurts after but is fine next day, especially if I rest with leg straight.


 Varies mate. Sometimes it's a couple days and can hurt to walk etc then when squatting comes the pain goes.

Every so often can be walking and knee will just go off and hurt like fvck for a day.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Couple rest days. I must admit 4 days a week in the gym I'm not liking. I haven't slept well since I had my issues a little while back so getting up first thing for gym was something to look forward to.

New knee sleeves have come in xl, fit much better (can actually get them on) and feel tight so I'll try them out on future leg sessions.

Expecting my ashgawanda and more nac today.

@swole troll best way to dose ashgawanda? I have the strom sports ksm-66 arriving today.

I was thinking 500mg pre bed and possibly 500mg post workout on workout days?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> New knee sleeves have come in xl, fit much better (can actually get them on) and feel tight so I'll try them out on future leg sessions.


 Regarding the knee issues, I am sure mine came about from being in shorts just about all the time, which in my works van means air con on all the time. I'm sure it made my knee tendon cold then going straight into training didn't help.

About 3-4 months ago I've forced myself to wear work trousers and trousers when at home unless it's 22°+ and I must admit that my knees feel better for it.

*i know shorts come to your ankles but I'm guessing yer mam cuts them like a bikini so it shows at least some leg...*


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Regarding the knee issues, I am sure mine came about from being in shorts just about all the time, which in my works van means air con on all the time. I'm sure it made my knee tendon cold then going straight into training didn't help.
> 
> About 3-4 months ago I've forced myself to wear work trousers and trousers when at home unless it's 22°+ and I must admit that my knees feel better for it.
> 
> *i know shorts come to your ankles but I'm guessing yer mam cuts them like a bikini so it shows at least some leg...*


 Yeah I've had similar with leaving fan on overnight and sleeping on top of duvet etc.

I'll give these a try, even just to keep the joints warmer if nothing else. :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I've had similar with leaving fan on overnight and sleeping on top of duvet etc.
> 
> I'll give these a try, even just to keep the joints warmer if nothing else. :thumbup1:


 When my knee was at it's worse and I was trying to do rehab/physio with a physiotherapist, my tendon would be so tight it'd hurt from my shin to my nuts(they don't even swing low!!) so I bought some cheap knee sleeves off eBay just to wear in an effort to keep it warm. Definitely worth a try, especially if sleeping with the fan on. Hope that helps.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When my knee was at it's worse and I was trying to do rehab/physio with a physiotherapist, my tendon would be so tight it'd hurt from my shin to my nuts(they don't even swing low!!) so I bought some cheap knee sleeves off eBay just to wear in an effort to keep it warm. Definitely worth a try, especially if sleeping with the fan on. Hope that helps.


 Helpful as usual mate I'll give them a go. :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Expecting my ashgawanda and more nac today.
> 
> @swole troll best way to dose ashgawanda? I have the strom sports ksm-66 arriving today.
> 
> I was thinking *500mg pre bed and possibly 500mg post workout on workout days?*


 that dosing will be fine mate

i personally went 250mg post wo and 750mg pre bed but the main thing is getting the full gram in per day and the post wo dosage to return to a more parasympathetic state asap in order to best maximize the recovery benefits of KSM66


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> that dosing will be fine mate
> 
> i personally went 250mg post wo and 750mg pre bed but the main thing is getting the full gram in per day and the post wo dosage to return to a more parasympathetic state asap in order to best maximize the recovery benefits of KSM66


 Alright cheers buddy I'll give that a go from today. They're 500mg caps so I can't dose 250mg. Will see how I go over next month :thumbup1:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When my knee was at it's worse and I was trying to do rehab/physio with a physiotherapist, my tendon would be so tight it'd hurt from my shin to my nuts(they don't even swing low!!) so I bought some cheap knee sleeves off eBay just to wear in an effort to keep it warm. Definitely worth a try, especially if sleeping with the fan on. Hope that helps.


 Knee sleeves made a world of difference to my leg sessions. I had reached the point body weight squats while warming up would hurt my right knee. Now tonight I comfortably worked to a max set of 200kg for 5, some slight knee pain but nothing compared to before.

However like you I only squat on one leg session, found two sessions with how I train would only serve to exacerbate my old man knees.

Have you had your legs seen by a physio? Could just be tight IT band, or another area pulling on where you feel pain


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Test-e said:


> Knee sleeves made a world of difference to my leg sessions. I had reached the point body weight squats while warming up would hurt my right knee. Now tonight I comfortably worked to a max set of 200kg for 5, some slight knee pain but nothing compared to before.
> 
> However like you I only squat on one leg session, found two sessions with how I train would only serve to exacerbate my old man knees.
> 
> *Have you had your legs seen by a physio? Could just be tight IT band, or another area pulling on where you feel pain*


 Haven't yet mate. I'm usually not one to bother if it gets worse though I'll look into it.

Like today they're perfectly fine.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Like today they're perfectly fine.


 Id be tempted to say that they'll be much better if you keep them warm.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/09/2019*

Pinned 200 test 150 npp last night.

I've decided to revert back to the previous routine cant deal with only 4 days in gym and I'm not sleeping at all (about an hour last night) so getting up for gym opening is something to look forward to atm :lol:

*Preworkout *

1 serving vasoblitz, 1.5 servings performance charge, 10g eaas

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 5g taurine, 2g electrolytes, 50g maltodextrin

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x8, 120x7, 120x5

Incline db press - 42x10x2, 42x9

Db chest flyes - 20x12x3

Seated db shoulder press - 28x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Ez skulls - 15x10x3

Tricep rope pulldown - 15x12x4

Good session. Happy with the lifts seem to be performing fine with lack of sleep the last 4 weeks strangely.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> 120x8


 Decent(my bench is s**t but about the same).



AestheticManlet said:


> Ez skulls - 15x10x3


 What's this s**t? 15??!! I hope that's 15kg a side.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

@BLUE(UK) @AestheticManlet

Presume you squat once a week?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> @BLUE(UK) @AestheticManlet
> 
> Presume you squat once a week?


 Sometimes twice, really depends as I have no set schedule so I may squat Saturday then Thursday then Tuesday. Just depends really. Now I'm back doing hack squats I may do squats one session then hacks another or sometimes push it and do both in one session. I know if I've done enough but pushing hard every session leaves me too ruined for everyday activities so it's getting the balance.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Decent(my bench is s**t but about the same).
> 
> What's this s**t? 15??!! I hope that's 15kg a side.


 I stop at 8 reps on the compounds and try hit 8 second and third set. Could probably amrap 120 for maybe 12 at moment.

I did have a 155x4 bench back when training strength focus but I'm happy with that weight for reps.

The skulls was 25 typo :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> @BLUE(UK) @AestheticManlet
> 
> Presume you squat once a week?


 Sometimes twice if I follow my ppl routine, I take rest days when I want. I'd say once every 5 days on average.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> I stop at 8 reps on the compounds and try hit 8 second and third set. Could probably amrap 120 for maybe 12 at moment.
> 
> I did have a 155x4 bench back when training strength focus but I'm happy with that weight for reps.
> 
> The skulls was 25 typo :lol:


 I have to go really slow and concentrate to ensure that I keep the tension on the pecs otherwise it goes to s**t. Granted I get DOMS bad with more weight or reps but I've been working on trying to work pecs so they get stronger to eventually bench more.

Your bench is around the same as mine although I can go higher in weight since I can cope with lower reps.

I knew the 25 was wrong. Haha.



AestheticManlet said:


> Sometimes twice if I follow my ppl routine, I take rest days when I want. I'd say once every 5 days on average.


 About like me although I don't do PPL

I might give PPL a go but with cardio as well but I'm going to reduce my weights lifted and time between sets to shift some body weight(muscle) for 3-4 months to give myself a bit of a break(joints mostly).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have to go really slow and concentrate to ensure that I keep the tension on the pecs otherwise it goes to s**t. Granted I get DOMS bad with more weight or reps but I've been working on trying to work pecs so they get stronger to eventually bench more.
> 
> Your bench is around the same as mine although I can go higher in weight since I can cope with lower reps.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know what you mean with bench I need to go slow and really feel it or I lose reps.

I do think PPL is the best logical split myself.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/09/2019*

Loaded with cold today but still fancied a session. Slept a bit better first time in a few weeks I've slept for maybe 4 hours, rather than 1 or 2.

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving performance charge

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes

I've ditched the maltodextrin it gives me bad bloat and isnt an ideal carb for intraworkout anyway. I've ordered some cluster dextrin which should arrive today, should be much better.

*Pull*

Bb rows - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x8x3

Pullups - 10, 7, 6

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Rear delt raises - 10x12x4

Cable face pulls - 30x12x4

Db bicep curls - 14x10x3

Db hammer curls - 12x12x3

Bb shrugs- 110x15x3

Ok session. Couldn't bring myself to deadlift today, bad cold and tired.

I think I'm gonna fvck pullups off, for some reason I just can't get good at them and I've been doing them for sometime. I get more outta the pulldowns which hit the same muscles anyway.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/09/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 1 serving performance charge

*Intraworkout*

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x3, 160x8, 170x5, 180x4

Sldl - 90x10x3

Leg press - 290x12x5

Calf raises - 170x20x5

Good session, used knee sleeves for first time today felt much better and pushed my squats more.

My knee has been holding my squats back but sleeves might be the answer. See how knees are over next few days.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> *28/09/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout*
> 
> ...


 Keep the knees warm. :thumbup1:

Good lifting(sleeves add a bit to be fair).


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking good as always mate, in!


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

What's 531 mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Keep the knees warm. :thumbup1:
> 
> Good lifting(sleeves add a bit to be fair).


 Yeah I feel a bit more confident with them too. Happy to get 4 plates a side back for squats even if just 4 reps :lol:



B3NCH1 said:


> What's 531 mate?


 Google it mate. It's a strength program based on the 4 main compound lifts. I've used it in the past and had some good results but it requires you to train less often which I don't want to do at moment.

I like how simple the original is set out (look up 531 boring but big). But basically you can follow the 531 principle on the main lift and make up the rest of your routine as long as it's not too much volume.

It suits upper lower 4 days a week for sure.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I feel a bit more confident with them too. Happy to get 4 plates a side back for squats even if just 4 reps :lol:


 My respec' for the small bloke has gone up to be honest, don't see many doing 3 plates never mind 4, I think I've only seen 5 people in the current gym do it and one was in the mirror. :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My respec' for the small bloke has gone up to be honest, don't see many doing 3 plates never mind 4, I think I've only seen 5 people in the current gym do it and one was in the mirror. :thumbup1:


 It's alright but his ROM is only about 3 inches ffs.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> It's alright but his ROM is only about 3 inches ffs.


 Jelly, much?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Jelly, much?


 Loads! :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Loads! :lol:


 Now that he has sleeves he'll probably start squatting more than me. :gun:

Gonna get ready and go train legs.....


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Now that he has sleeves he'll probably start squatting more than me. :gun:
> 
> Gonna get ready and go train legs.....


 Haha we'll see buddy. Knees are okay today, slightly sore but expected really.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got some new sleeves on order. Hopefully I can catch you guys up pretty quick


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*29/09/2019*

*Preworkout *

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 1 serving performance charge

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x8, 125x4, 130x3

Ez skull crushers 25x15x3

Tricep rope pulldown - 15x12x3

Short session today, got a pain in both arms between my forearm and bicep even on warmups, wasn't worth pushing anymore so just finished with a little triceps.

Will rest today and get some ibuprofen in me.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha we'll see buddy. Knees are okay today, slightly sore but expected really.


 Keep them warm.

Ive just got back home, I've started doing some cardio(exercise bike) then did some front squats, thought I'd better do 180 x 4 as can't let the Manlet be catching up, was doing 140 and somehow I must've leant forwards as the bar rolled down my shoulders and like a plank I tried to save it and strained my lower lat. just repped out with 100 after that then did some work for my knee tendon(squat jumps for distance not height today) then back on the bike. Bit of a wasted session really. D'oh!!



rbduk said:


> I've got some new sleeves on order. Hopefully I can catch you guys up pretty quick


 They ain't THAT good. Haha.



AestheticManlet said:


> got a pain in both arms between my forearm and bicep even on warmups, wasn't worth pushing anymore


 I get this bad, ignored it and kept benching heavy and then stopped me doing curls and can't do pull ups at the moment. OHP at the lower part is so bad that my arm goes dead hence I now do wide grip behind the neck presses while I sort it. At one point I thought I'd fractured my Radius(it could be as I don't know). I've started using suicide grip on bench to allow my hands to rotate to a more natural position if required.



rbduk said:


> View attachment 175727


 Even that would ask if you're taking the piss??!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I'll rest it @BLUE(UK). I tried incline db pressing light after benching (34s) and couldn't kick them up properly with the pain so I'll give it a bit of time.

I'm gonna start on some cardio soon I've literally never done any. When I finish my npp I'll be looking to lean up maybe with a little tren and get some cardio in.

My problem with cardio is the sweat. Might sound stupid but since I've been put on my sertraline for anxiety etc I sweat profusely even just doing weights.

I went up on the treadmills for 10 mins just some fast walking the other week and the sweat was ridiculous couldn't cope, stinging my eyes etc so I've given up for now. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I'll rest it @BLUE(UK). I tried incline db pressing light after benching (34s) and couldn't kick them up properly with the pain so I'll give it a bit of time.
> 
> I'm gonna start on some cardio soon I've literally never done any. When I finish my npp I'll be looking to lean up maybe with a little tren and get some cardio in.
> 
> ...


 I'm unsure but I think my forearm issue started from swinging dumbells to position.

I bet you don't sweat as much as I do. My thyroid issues and being 123kg this morning doesn't help at all. I just wipe the bike down when I'm done. Luckily the towels are supplied by the gym.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm unsure but I think my forearm issue started from swinging dumbells to position.
> 
> I bet you don't sweat as much as I do. My thyroid issues and being 123kg this morning doesn't help at all. I just wipe the bike down when I'm done. Luckily the towels are supplied by the gym.


 I just got bad wrists from kicking up dbs but since I got some wrist wraps I use them every push session and has relieved the pain.

Yeah maybe so haha I'm only 95kg :lol: . But yeah I cant cope with the sweat I'll come to cardio at some point.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> I just got bad wrists from kicking up dbs but since I got some wrist wraps I use them every push session and has relieved the pain.
> 
> Yeah maybe so haha I'm only 95kg :lol: . But yeah I cant cope with the sweat I'll come to cardio at some point.


 Now you mention wraps, have you always used them? I never had wrist or forearm problems until now and I've been using wraps a few years. It made me wonder at one point whether the wraps tight prevent the radius or ulna from moving as it should during the movement thus causing issues? I could be wrapping wrong? Just a thought.

95kg is some weight for your height. Bet you've got chubby cheeks like a lil cherub.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Now you mention wraps, have you always used them? I never had wrist or forearm problems until now and I've been using wraps a few years. It made me wonder at one point whether the wraps tight prevent the radius or ulna from moving as it should during the movement thus causing issues? I could be wrapping wrong? Just a thought.
> 
> 95kg is some weight for your height. Bet you've got chubby cheeks like a lil cherub.


 Never used them until a few months ago now I won't go without for benching etc. I use beast gear wraps.

Nah I'm not chubby and have abs :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Never used them until a few months ago now I won't go without for benching etc. I use beast gear wraps.
> 
> Nah I'm not chubby and have abs :lol:


 I religiously used them but I'm trying not to in case they're causing me issues. I've had to strengthen my wrists a bit to get used to it again.

You can have chubby cheeks and abs. Just depends whether you've got a fat head and lean body. Haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*30/09/2019*

*Preworkout *

1 serving vasoblitz, 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 1 serving performance charge

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 140x3, 170x6 185x6, 200x3

Bb rows - 100x8x3

Pulldown - 100x10x3

Rear delt raises - 10x12x4

Db bicep curls - 16x10x3

Db hammer curls - 14x10x3

Good session, gym busy this morning so just got done quick.

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*01/10/2019*

*Preworkout *

8g citrulline malate (2:1), 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 1 serving performance charge

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes, 25g cluster dextrin

*Legs *

Squats - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5 80x5, 100x5, 120x5, 140x3, 180x4

Very short session today. I have the shits and cold is bad, felt too uneasy so did a bit squatting and left.

Gonna take a few days off then resume. I'm hitting ppl too regular need to add some off days in rather than 5 to 6 sessions back to back.

I'm starting to lean up from today so calories will be reduced and dropping the npp. Will be pinning 200 test cyp and 300mg tren e today.

Dont worry @BLUE(UK) I wont out squat you on a cut :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm hitting ppl too regular need to add some off days in rather than 5 to 6 sessions back to back.


 I thought this, every other day it seems you're either hitting squat or deads. Personally if I was to do this I'd change compound exercises each body type so squat one time, hack squat another then maybe front squat next or even leg press. Accessories stay as normal.

Deads, SLDL, low rows(all hit lower back but not so hard).

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought this, every other day it seems you're either hitting squat or deads. Personally if I was to do this I'd change compound exercises each body type so squat one time, hack squat another then maybe front squat next or even leg press. Accessories stay as normal.
> 
> Deads, SLDL, low rows(all hit lower back but not so hard).
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


 Ah yeah I'm aware I always end up doing it. However I start my new job tomorrow after 2 months off, so going gym almost everyday has also been down to boredom.

I may go back to 4 day split which will allow me to add a bit cardio after my session with them being shorter. If I follow the ppl volume I won't have enough time to get cardio in before getting sorted for work.

Shall see :thumbup1:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

AestheticManlet said:


> *01/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout *
> 
> ...


 Fair play hitting Pull and Legs back to back. That's the one thing I can't do with PPL. Always need at least a rest day between those two sessions. Normally go back to back will Push added to one of them so Pull-Push or Push-Legs.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@AestheticManlet Why is it that you do low reps yet everyone with barely any muscle trains 8-12?

@rbduk Any thoughts?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @AestheticManlet Why is it that you do low reps yet everyone with barely any muscle trains 8-12?
> 
> @rbduk Any thoughts?


 I'll be training 8-12 when cutting though haha.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll be training 8-12 when cutting though haha.


 I would too as I'd be weak when cutting(different if using AAS and Tren and suchlike). I doubt you'll be growing on the cut.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @AestheticManlet Why is it that you do low reps yet everyone with barely any muscle trains 8-12?
> 
> @rbduk Any thoughts?


 Is this your subtle way of telling me my training is s**t lol


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Is this your subtle way of telling me my training is s**t lol


 I'm just glad he didn't name drop me as well lol!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Is this your subtle way of telling me my training is s**t lol


 Now that you mention it......  :lol:



DRKE said:


> I'm just glad he didn't name drop me as well lol!


 I've seen your log and it falls under the same category, I just didn't want to hurt your feelings.

@drwae take a look/see at this log and make some serious notes/changes.

3 bummers, one stone.  :lol:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Now that you mention it......  :lol:
> 
> I've seen your log and it falls under the same category, I just didn't want to hurt your feelings.
> 
> ...


 f**k feelings. Never learn otherwise. Get on there and write me something lol..........(please)

Have been following this journal. Other than the number of sets, peds and the lifts being a million times heavier than mine there's not much difference lol!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DRKE said:


> Have been following this journal. Other than the number of sets, peds and the lifts being a million times heavier than mine there's not much difference lol!


 You forget the reps.

*better stop clogging up a decent log*


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I would too as I'd be weak when cutting(different if using AAS and Tren and suchlike). I doubt you'll be growing on the cut.


 Yeah I maintain lifts ok basing on reps and sets but I've decided to keep on going as I am and use up rest of my npp.

I'll cut after Christmas :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/10/2019*

Will pin 150mg npp tonight.

Rest day today. Hoping pain in my arms is gone for push session tomorrow.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll be training 8-12 when cutting though haha.


 How come, I've been doing 4 to 8 range is that wrong?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> How come, I've been doing 4 to 8 range is that wrong?


 Isnt a wrong way as such buddy.

When cutting I prefer 8-12 hitting reps and sets as its more about maintaining than anything,

I wont grow and my strength will inevitably take a hit. No point trying to push more weight just end up with potentially injuries, imo.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> *02/10/2019*
> 
> Will pin 150mg npp tonight.
> 
> ...


 Did chest earlier and could feel it, can still kinda feel it now but it's definitely better than it was 5months ago. I didn't even bench heavy(120kg).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did chest earlier and could feel it, can still kinda feel it now but it's definitely better than it was 5months ago. I didn't even bench heavy(120kg).


 Yeah mine is bothering me a little, not as much as last time but it is hindering my pushing lifts.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*03/10/2019*

Alright lads I've decided I'm going to cut from today. I'm feeling too unhealthy and for some reason blowing outta my arse with the simplest things.

I'm going easy on the cut be quite subtle. Next pin day will be 200 test cyp 200 tren e, which will be Tuesday.

Calories be roughly around 2500.

Weighed this morning at 14 stone 12.75 pounds (little less than I was last week for some reason).

Quick pic took this morning. I'm not in bad shape should lean up nicely.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Also workout from today, short session arm is giving me issues so lifts were hindered. Not as bad as last session though.

*Preworkout *

1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 25g cluster dextrin

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes

*Push *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 110x8, 120x6, 130x3

Incline db press - 38x10x3

Db chest flyes - 22x12x3

Ez skull crushers 30x10x3

Disappointing session couldn't do shoulders arm hurting too much, needs more rest.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah mine is bothering me a little, not as much as last time but it is hindering my pushing lifts.


 Consider losing the straps, strengthen forearms(even tho it hurts), maybe do TUT for a few weeks so the weight is far less but still hitting chest?



AestheticManlet said:


> *03/10/2019*
> 
> Alright lads I've decided I'm going to cut from today. I'm feeling too unhealthy and for some reason blowing outta my arse with the simplest things.
> 
> View attachment 175867


 I'm the same hence I'm doing 50/50 cardio to shift weight(can't be carrying this much muscle so it can go too).

You sure they ain't folds n not abs?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Isnt a wrong way as such buddy.
> 
> When cutting I prefer 8-12 hitting reps and sets as its more about maintaining than anything,
> 
> I wont grow and my strength will inevitably take a hit. No point trying to push more weight just end up with potentially injuries, imo.


 Thanks, I'm trying to cut and I've been adding weight or trying every week.

Think I'll just add reps instead then.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Consider losing the straps, strengthen forearms(even tho it hurts), maybe do TUT for a few weeks so the weight is far less but still hitting chest?
> 
> I'm the same hence I'm doing 50/50 cardio to shift weight(can't be carrying this much muscle so it can go too).
> 
> You sure they ain't folds n not abs?


 Blurry abs I'm due a shave though too :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Blurry abs I'm due a shave though too :lol:


 Shaving your bawbag ain't gonna lean up your waist.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*04/10/2019*

Rest day today.

Cuts going well maccies for lunch and some cans tonight, won't matter its typical am cutting diet :thumbup1:

Bad side to new job is maccies is a few minutes walk.

Will get a session in tomorrow.

I'm going to start some cardio after some sessions, never really done cardio.

10-15 mins fast walk on treadmill and build it up? Isnt for cutting as dont need it to lose bf but for general health I'm unfit asf


----------



## PhilJ56 (Jun 24, 2019)

AestheticManlet said:


> *04/10/2019*
> 
> Rest day today.
> 
> ...


 Walk to Maccies, walk back. Cardio done.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> *04/10/2019*
> 
> Rest day today.
> 
> ...


 I built up pretty quickly a few years back from a fast walk to running 5k and I was super unfit (back to being u fit again now), but then I wasn't carrying the mass you are. It's deffo the way to do it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*05/10/2019*

*Preworkout *

1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas, 5g creatine

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes, 25g cluster dextrin

*Back and biceps *

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 140x5, 160x6, 180x6, 205x3

Bb rows - 100x10x3

Pulldown - 80x12, 100x12x2

Db bicep curls - 16x10x2, 14x10

Db hammer curls - 14x10x3

Cardio

10 mins / 0.96km @ 6km/h

Good session. Despite cutting I'm going to aim to keep the main lifts decent, try aim for some sort of strength and aesthetics mix. Might end up with some decent lifts to bw ratio. Deadlifts is aleady over 2x bw which I'm happy with.

Cardio starting easy as I've never done it before I'll aim to build it up.

I'm going to a 4 day split as I mentioned before as with ppl I wont have time for any cardio on work days, so less lifting to do I can get some cardio in.

So each session will have the main lift press bench, deads or squats.

:thumbup1:


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey @AestheticManlet, I have a question please: Do you think your chest would look more like Zyzz's if you trained it less or is it a matter of body fat or something else?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> *05/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout *
> 
> ...


 Strong d/l and rows mate!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

wavefunction said:


> Hey @AestheticManlet, I have a question please: Do you think your chest would look more like Zyzz's if you trained it less or is it a matter of body fat or something else?


 Genetics just muscle shape. I'll be back to my Avi condition in 12 weeks ish.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Strong d/l and rows mate!


 My dls never used to be good but they've come up a lot lately. I definitely have much more back development than last year. I'm quite front heavy with chest etc being my best parts.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> My dls never used to be good but they've come up a lot lately. I definitely have much more back development than last year. I'm quite front heavy with chest etc being my best parts.


 Would you contribute the more back development to deadlifts?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Bad side to new job is maccies is a few minutes walk.


 That's a good thing, you can walk there n back without buying anything. F'kin place is for kids.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wavefunction said:


> Hey @AestheticManlet, I have a question please: Do you think your chest would look more like Zyzz's if you trained it less or is it a matter of body fat or something else?


 You forgot the (no ****) at the end.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TITO said:


> Would you contribute the more back development to deadlifts?


 Yeah for sure.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*06/10/2019*

*Preworkout *

400mg caffeine, 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 8g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes, 25g cluster dextrin

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x8, 70x8, 80x5

Seated db press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x4

Cable face pulls - 30x15x3

Cardio - 11 mins 1.31km

Decent session. Quite happy with press numbers as I haven't specifically done that lift for sometime.

I'm starting to enjoy a bit of cardio at the end of some sessions, realising just how unfit I am these days.

:thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> *06/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout *
> 
> ...


 I don't understand your face pulls. I'm using 70kg on mine! Maybe my form is f**ked!? I'm as strict as I can be with them, and obvs don't press what you do either


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

rbduk said:


> I don't understand your face pulls. I'm using 70kg on mine! Maybe my form is f**ked!? I'm as strict as I can be with them, and obvs don't press what you do either


 Mine is on the cable machine with rope attachment, not a barbell. 70kg I doubt I could even pull it out into position for any decent amount of reps :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AestheticManlet said:


> Mine is on the cable machine with rope attachment, not a barbell. 70kg I doubt I could even pull it out into position for any decent amount of reps :lol:


 Yup cable machine with rope attachment !!

i step back and lean so I don't fall over, arms stretched out forward slightly above head then pull back and finish with my arms in a kind of bicep flex position. So knuckle of rope is almost touch my nose and hands are pointing up in line with the top of my head

cant explain it any better than that lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Like this but I have the rope pulley a little higher


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

rbduk said:


> Yup cable machine with rope attachment !!
> 
> i step back and lean so I don't fall over, arms stretched out forward slightly above head then pull back and finish with my arms in a kind of bicep flex position. So knuckle of rope is almost touch my nose and hands are pointing up in line with the top of my head
> 
> cant explain it any better than that lol


 Haha I dunno then :lol:


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> I don't understand your face pulls. I'm using 70kg on mine! Maybe my form is f**ked!? I'm as strict as I can be with them, and obvs don't press what you do either


 Some of your weights in your log are impressive.... I tried 17.5kg lateral raises the other day just to see, no chance can I hit them with correct form for reps.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Some of your weights in your log are impressive.... I tried 17.5kg lateral raises the other day just to see, no chance can I hit them with correct form for reps.


 Some of My lifts seem all over the place to be honest. I took the advise from here and dropped back to 15kg for lateral raises, much better form and managed reps.

I'm confused with the face pulls though proper! After seeing this log and I think @DRKE I can only assume I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Some of My lifts seem all over the place to be honest. I took the advise from here and dropped back to 15kg for lateral raises, much better form and managed reps.
> 
> I'm confused with the face pulls though proper! After seeing this log and I think @DRKE I can only assume I'm doing something wrong


 Its not about the weight though man, you know that...if you're leaning back too much then you're going to be levering the weight already.

Try standing more upright? I suspect the weight would drop considerably.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Its not about the weight though man, you know that...if you're leaning back too much then you're going to be levering the weight already.
> 
> Try standing more upright? I suspect the weight would drop considerably.


 I'll do my usually and watch a few videos, helped loads with my deadlifts.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Some of My lifts seem all over the place to be honest. I took the advise from here and dropped back to 15kg for lateral raises, much better form and managed reps.
> 
> I'm confused with the face pulls though proper! After seeing this log and I think @DRKE I can only assume I'm doing something wrong


 I don't think you're doing anything wrong mate, I think the Machine has to be in Pounds not KG. Not a chance I could do 1 rep of 70KG! Doubt I'd even get that half way back. Pounds would make a lot of sense and be roughly what i can do for Face Pulls if I'm doing them for sets and not to stretch.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> I don't think you're doing anything wrong mate, I think the Machine has to be in Pounds not KG. Not a chance I could do 1 rep of 70KG! Doubt I'd even get that half way back. Pounds would make a lot of sense and be roughly what i can do for Face Pulls if I'm doing them for sets and not to stretch.


 Straight up mate I even swapped to a machine that had KG written on it to confirm. I reckon it's form, gonna drop the pulley a little lower and make sure feet are side by side and see how I get on at that


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Straight up mate I even swapped to a machine that had KG written on it to confirm. I reckon it's form, gonna drop the pulley a little lower and make sure feet are side by side and see how I get on at that


 No swinging with your hips, pull your core tight and slowly pull the rope, squeeze at the end and pull your shoulder blades in. Return slowly and don't pause then repeat

70kg is a massive weight.....

Anymore than 35kg and I'm yanking the weight


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> No swinging with your hips, pull your core tight and slowly pull the rope, squeeze at the end and pull your shoulder blades in. Return slowly and don't pause then repeat
> 
> 70kg is a massive weight.....
> 
> Anymore than 35kg and I'm yanking the weight


 Piece of piss for me ......

no swinging, body completely still however I think having the pulley slightly higher and therefore leaning back ever so slightly might be the reason. I'll see how I get in lower.

Sorry again @AestheticManlet for clogging your log!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Piece of piss for me ......
> 
> no swinging, body completely still however I think having the pulley slightly higher and therefore leaning back ever so slightly might be the reason. I'll see how I get in lower.
> 
> Sorry again @AestheticManlet for clogging your log!


 More pulleys = less resistance at the handles. I can pull some serious weight but it's the machine

I prefer face pulls with elbows higher than my hands(little finger upwards).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Piece of piss for me ......
> 
> no swinging, body completely still however I think having the pulley slightly higher and therefore leaning back ever so slightly might be the reason. I'll see how I get in lower.
> 
> Sorry again @AestheticManlet for clogging your log!


 Seems like your using your 'back' rather than isolating your rear delts then :confused1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Seems like your using your 'back' rather than isolating your rear delts then :confused1:


 Maybe? The first video I watched on them the fella was saying to have the pulley above head height, but every other I've watched since this conversation says head height max!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*07/10/2019*

*Preworkout *

400mg caffeine, 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 8g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes, 25g cluster dextrin

Well was legs today worked up to 160 squats then my knee went on the 5th rep, worst it's been and I've been limping all day so that's it for me trying to push weight.

It wasn't even sore working up or on the 160s then just went in a second, isn't worth it and its more frustrating that I can squat more but let down by my knees.

Back to reps and sets :thumbup1:

I am hoping my knee isnt fvcked though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> *07/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout *
> 
> ...


 Reckon it's due to too much frequency?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Reckon it's due to too much frequency?


 No idea mate my knees been fine. It hasn't been hurting walking around and went cinema Saturday and I'm usually in pain for a day from sitting for that long but nothing.

Just frustrating really but guess I just can't keep training in that way, will end up totally fvcked if it isn't already :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> No idea mate my knees been fine. It hasn't been hurting walking around and went cinema Saturday and I'm usually in pain for a day from sitting for that long but nothing.
> 
> Just frustrating really but guess I just can't keep training in that way, will end up totally fvcked if it isn't already :lol:


 Why not try what I said originally where you do variations of squat/leg press so you're not constantly hammering them. Also maybe consider doing heavy one session then 'light' next so I. Effect you may be doing heavy squats every 3-6weeks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*08/10/2019*

*Preworkout *

1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas, 5g creatine, 8g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Intraworkout *

10g eaas, 2g electrolytes

*Chest triceps *

Bench press - 20x10 40x10 60x5 80x5 100x5 110x8x2 110x6

Incline db press - 40x10x2 40x9

Db chest flyes - 22x12x3

Ez skulls - 20+barx12x3

Tricep rope pulldown - 15x12x3

Decent session.

Pic took this morning already looking leaner for 6 days ish and diet has been pretty crap this week. Another 10 weeks should see a big change.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> *08/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout *
> 
> ...


 What's the new tattoo?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> What's the new tattoo?


 Christ and some Angel's. The lass did a good job on it, only took 6 hours too. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*09/10/2019*

Well my knee is still fvcked. I'm going to try a less frequent approach doing ppl 1 on 1 off.

The off days I may go and dedicate a little time to some cardio. I simply dont have time after a routine before needing to get home and get sorted.

What's peoples views on cardio on off days? Just be some treadmill, nothing intense to improve fitness.

Maybe skip cardio the day after leg day though.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge, 10g citrulline malate (2:1), 15g eaas,

*Pull*

Deadlifts 60x5 100x5 120x5 160x6x3

Bb rows 100x8x3

Pulldown 100x10x3

Db curls 14x10x3

Didn't feel great today lots of resting had to leave for work.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Prefer cardio on off days but time constraints mean I often do same day, sometimes before lifting. Not ideal but with work/family it's a case of fit it in when I can


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Prefer cardio on off days but time constraints mean I often do same day, sometimes before lifting. Not ideal but with work/family it's a case of fit it in when I can


 Might give it a try on off days and see how it goes.

Problem is if I do cardio and lifting same morning cardio can get about 10 minutes at most and thats if I rush my routine. Which I doubt will do much for decent fitness.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I do hiit classes with the Mrs so I fit it round that. Ideally I'd get to the gym ahead of her, lift for 45 mins then do the hiit but on Tuesdays she does hiit then yoga/Pilates or (whatever it is) so I lift whilst she's doing that. Good thing about hiit classes is you get more motivated by people around you and get 40 minutes done.

Hope the knee is improving btw


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Might give it a try on off days and see how it goes.
> 
> Problem is if I do cardio and lifting same morning cardio can get about 10 minutes at most and thats if I rush my routine. Which I doubt will do much for decent fitness.


 I'm cutting atm (go on holiday end of next week). What I've found really effective and gives my more time to cardio is 3 sets of 10 with on 45sec timed rest. You'd be surprised how much time is saved. I have at least 20mins cardio at the end of session, sometimes 25 depending on day/workout, where before hand I had 10-12 mins.

I've progressed over the 8 weeks and happy with results. Obvi strength has taken a hit but my fitness is way up compared to when I started.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Christ and some Angel's. The lass did a good job on it, only took 6 hours too. :thumbup1:


 As you're a very religious man?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Had a few days off sick been drs today have gastroenteritis said should clear up in few days and should be able to keep food down, suppose it helps my cut :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*13/10/2019*

Finally back to gym today stomach still bad but managed a decent session.

*Preworkout:*

15g eaas, 25g cluster dextrin, 1 serving performance charge, 8g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Push*

Bench press - 20x10 40x10 60x5 80x5 100x5 110x8x2 110x7

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 22x12x3

Db seated shoulder press - 24x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Ez skull crushers 20+barx10x3

Tricep rope pulldown - 15x12x3

:thumbup1:

Try get calories decent again from today.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> As you're a very religious man?


 Nah mate I just really liked the design I seen and tweaked it a little. You could interpret it as anything really, but that's what it based on.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*15/10/2019*

Still have this bug, headaches and feeling sick all the time. It helps my cut I guess but my calories are literally under 2k at moment easily.

*Preworkout:*

10g eaas, 25g cluster dextrin, 1 serving performance charge, 12g citrulline malate (2:1).

Forgot my straps today so just fvcked it off and did shoulders.

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5, 70x8, 75x5, 80x3

Seated db press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x4

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 30x12x3

:thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*16/10/2019*

Still have this sickness, not too bothered it's helping my cut but I'm barely eating anything.

*Preworkout*

1 serving performance charge, 12g citrulline malate (2:1)

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10 40x5 60x5 80x5 100x5 120x3 140x8 145x8 150x8

Sldl - 80x10x3

Leg press - 280x12x4

Calf raises - 160x20x5

Good session. Knee was fine today will be lowering frequency especially of leg workouts if I stick to my 4 day split probably be legs once every 6 to 7 days rather than hitting ppl where can be as little as 3 to 4 days, see if it helps.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

18/10/2019

Pinned 200mg tren and 200mg test last night.

Preworkout:

10g eaas, 25g cluster dextrin, 1 serving performance charge, 8g citrulline malate (2:1).

4 days lifting a week is hard to get used to but gonna try, usually prefer 6 but my knees cant take more than 1 leg session a week I've realised.

*Shoulders *

Overhead press

Warm up - 32.5x5, 42.5x5, 50x3,

Working - 52.5x5, 62.5x5, 70x8, 42.5x10x5

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x5

Cable face pulls - 30x12x3

Good session.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> prefer 6 but my knees cant take more than 1 leg session a week I've realised.


 Have you not though about splitting your leg sessions mate? One quad dominant and one ham dominant?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> Have you not though about splitting your leg sessions mate? One quad dominant and one ham dominant?


 Nah cant be arsed mate haha. I'm cutting anyway I dont expect to grow, doubt 4 days to 6 will make any difference in all.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*20/10/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge, 12g citrulline malate (2:1), 10g eaas

*Legs*

Squats

Warm up - 20x10, 40x10, 67.5x5, 85x5, 100x3

Working - 110x5 125x5, 142.5x10, 87.5x10x5

Calf raises - 200x20x5

Leg curls - 40x10, 50x10x4

Good session considering I'm hungover.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Warm up - 32.5x5, 42.5x5, 50x3,
> 
> Working - 52.5x5, 62.5x5, 70x8, 42.5x10x5


 8 working sets plus 3 warm up sets? That's a lot IMO.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 8 working sets plus 3 warm up sets? That's a lot IMO.


 Main thing is progressing or maintaining at least on the heaviest lift.

But really on shoulders I'd usually do ohp followed by seated db press. So with doing the bbb type 5x10 I've dropped the seated db press, so isnt really anymore workload than I'd usually do.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Main thing is progressing or maintaining at least on the heaviest lift.
> 
> But really on shoulders I'd usually do ohp followed by seated db press. So with doing the bbb type 5x10 I've dropped the seated db press, so isnt really anymore workload than I'd usually do.


 It's good if you're recovering ok from it. 
If I do a lot of presses then I don't bother with side laterals but will almost always do rear delts. I never do front delts.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's good if you're recovering ok from it.
> If I do a lot of presses then I don't bother with side laterals but will almost always do rear delts. I never do front


 Just trying it while cutting. My diet is still a little s**t, but my appetite is coming back so getting to some clean eating from tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*21/10/2019*

Tren sweats are starting and had my first bad hypo yesterday, always get it when cutting on tren. Few more weeks it should get to work, see how the 200mg fairs up.

Preworkout;

1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas, 12g citrulline malate (2:1), 25g cluster dextrin

*Chest triceps *

Bench press

Warm up - 20x10, 40x10, 60x5, 67.5x5, 80x3

Working - 87.5x5, 102.5x5, 115x11, 67.5x10x5

Db chest flyes - 16x10x5

Tricep rope pulldown - 15x12x3

Dips - bwx10x3

Good session.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Impressed, looking good fella keep it up


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *21/10/2019*
> 
> Tren sweats are starting and had my first bad hypo yesterday, always get it when cutting on tren. Few more weeks it should get to work, see how the 200mg fairs up.
> 
> ...


 whats the cycle bud?

Seriously.. 200mg of tren is usually enough.
I tend to go with only 100mg.

Gonna do 600deca, 600 test and 100tren from next week to get above 220lb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> whats the cycle bud?
> 
> Seriously.. 200mg of tren is usually enough.
> I tend to go with only 100mg.
> ...


 Just 200 test 200 tren buddy see how it fairs up. I dont use over 500mg total anymore.

I used to run tren at 400 on cuts so curious to see if 200s enough to still get the aesthetic benefits.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Just 200 test 200 tren buddy see how it fairs up. I dont use over 500mg total anymore.
> 
> I used to run tren at 400 on cuts so curious to see if 200s enough to still get the aesthetic benefits.


 IMO, anything above 300mg tren is overrated.
Although 600 test is my sweetspot.

But nice to see you going low dose.

How long have you used such doses, and how has the gains been since?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> IMO, anything above 300mg tren is overrated.
> Although 600 test is my sweetspot.
> 
> But nice to see you going low dose.
> ...


 Few months I guess. I cruise on 200 test then add a second compound low dose depending on goals.

I'm just looking to get lean now and healthier.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*23/10/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas

Short session today got up late. Just did the main 531.

*Back biceps*

Deadlifts - 60x5 100x5, 120x3, 127.5x5 147.5x5, 167.5x8, 100x10x5

Totally fvcked me. I know why I never stuck out the bbb on deadlifts previously again now :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*25/10/2019*

4 days is suiting me well actually as busy with other stuff at moment. If I can do extra days they will just be cardio only.

Wave 2 of 531. I ditched the bbb extra it's too much especially on a cut. I'm just adding 1 fsl set if I feel like it, otherwise its just hitting the numbers I need and moving on to the fluff.

Preworkout:

1 serving performance charge, 12g citrulline malate (2:1), 10g eaas

*Shoulders*

Overhead press

Warm up - 20x10, 32.5x5, 42.5x5, 50x3

Working - 57.5x3, 65x3, 75x8, 57.5x10

Seated db press - 26x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Decent session. My diet is still terrible at moment but strength is holding decent considering.

Puts an estimated 1rm at 97kg for press, which is over bodyweight so I'm happy with that so far.

No idea of weight etc I'll sort that out soon and see how I'm doing.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Working - 57.5x3, 65x3, 75x8, 57.5x10


 Weird. How is that first set a 'working set' when you're able to do 75x 8?



AestheticManlet said:


> Puts an estimated 1rm at 97kg for press,


 Just put 2 plates on it.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Weird. How is that first set a 'working set' when you're able to do 75x 8?
> 
> Just put 2 plates on it.


 Its the way 531 is few warmups followed by 3 sets of certain percentages with the last set being an amrap, it's for slow constant progression really.

It's purely for strength really unless I add fsl or something similar followed by the assistance


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*26/10/2019*

Definitely feeling better. Not sweating half as bad. I need to start eating better diet from today though, it's been truly terrible this week but still sub 3k cals.

Preworkout

1 serving performance charge, 12g citrulline malate (2:1)

Legs

Squats - 20x10, 40x5, 67.5x5, 85x5, 100x3, 117.5x3, 135x3, 150x10

Leg press - 300x12x3

Calf raises - 200x20x5

Leg extension - 55x12x3

Leg curl - 50x12x3

Very good session strength is good. Zero knee pain today which I'm very happy with. Maybe the less frequency is better for me, shall see how it feels over next few days. Managed to add leg extensions back in and changed setup a bit, dont seem to get pain anymore, see how that goes too.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Its the way 531 is few warmups followed by 3 sets of certain percentages with the last set being an amrap, it's for slow constant progression really.
> 
> It's purely for strength really unless I add fsl or something similar followed by the assistance


 I've never tried 531 would you recommend it? Hopefully going to do a long slow bulk in the new year


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> I've never tried 531 would you recommend it? Hopefully going to do a long slow bulk in the new year


 If you want to improve your main 4 lifts then yes mate.

Imo best way to do it is follow the 531 program for the main lift and train the rest bb style like I am above. Kind of the best of both worlds.

Means when you go in gym you have set numbers to hit/beat and can put all the effort into the first lift. Then finish the rest of routine hypertrophy based for reps and sets.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats - 150x10
> 
> Very good session strength is good. Zero knee pain today which I'm very happy with. Maybe the less frequency is better for me, shall see how it feels over next few days.


 Nice numbers there. Are you using sleeves?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nice numbers there. Are you using sleeves?


 Yeah I'm using them for whole leg workout mate definitely makes a difference to the pain.


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

jeez you're huge, best of luck mate.

glad you've reigned things in, my biggest worry came from way back when I saw you were cruising on tren. my alarm bells were blasting lmao


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> jeez you're huge, best of luck mate.
> 
> glad you've reigned things in, my biggest worry came from way back when I saw you were cruising on tren. my alarm bells were blasting lmao


 Haha yeah I did cruise on tren for a bit although was just 100mg, it did make a difference for sure.

I'd like to think I'm getting more sensible I just want to get back to my Avi condition and keep some decent strength and get healthier.

The idea of getting bigger etc is always there but I feel truly awful when weight starts climbing past 14 and half stone and I'm only 5 7 height so when you're at 15 plus it's quite heavy.

Chances are I'll end up bulking up again but I'd like to think I may be happy once I'm lean again and maintaining decent mass. Shall see :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*27/10/2019*

Rest day but got up early and couldn't sleep. Literally went gym just to do 10 minutes of abs, couldn't be bothered with any cardio bad leg doms and had quad pip for 5 days.

Pic took first thing this morning I'm sitting at 14 stone 4 so dropped just over 8 pounds in a few weeks, not bad considering my diets been shite.

I'm debating what to do now as I'm down to my last ml of tren and cant get anymore yet, so might end up switching back to 300npp as have a few vials left.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*28/10/2019*

Cals going up slightly to around 3500 and will be back on npp tonight.

Preworkout

1 serving performance charge, 12g citrulline malate (2:1), 10g eaas, 25g cluster dextrin

*Chest triceps *

Bench press - 20x10, 40x5, 55x5, 67.5x5, 80x3, 95x3, 107.5x3, 122.5x9, 95x14

Incline db press - 36x10x3

Db chest flyes - 20x12x3

Dips - bwx15x3

Wasnt feeling it today, loaded with cold and feel awful wasnt bad session considering.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> *28/10/2019*
> 
> Cals going up slightly to around 3500 and will be back on npp tonight.
> 
> ...


 Strong mate, I was ill all week last week and went back today for hypertrophy legs.... Ruined myself over 6 exercises.

Still getting s**t done is all that matters.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*30/10/2019*

*Preworkout*

1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas

*Back biceps*

Deadlifts - 60x5, 100x5, 117.5x3, 137.5x3, 157.5x3, 177.5x8

Bb rows - 100x10x3

Pulldown 80x12x3

Db curls - 12x10x3

*01/11/2019*

Pinned 150mg npp and 200mg test cyp last night. I've ran outta tren dont fancy buying more gear so gonna use up what I got.

Calories will rise a little not really tracking but long as lifts are improving all good.

*Preworkout *

1 serving performance prime

*Shoulders *

Overhead press - 20x10, 32.5x5, 42.5x5, 50x3, 62.5x5, 70x3, 77.5x9

Seated db press - 28x10x3

Db lateral raises - 10x12x3

Db rear delt raises - 10x12x3

Cable face pulls - 30x12x3


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> *30/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout*
> 
> ...


 smashed it mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> smashed it mate


 Yeah doing decent mate I cant shift this cold though been a good 2 weeks. :lol:


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Impressive OHP top set there mate


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Impressive OHP top set there mate


 Puts a 1rm around 102kg, which is well over body weight cant complain. :thumbup1:

I'm sticking to the strength aspect more this time around and taking proper rest, which I've never done before so see how It goes in a few more 531 cycles.

That's the heaviest wave for press today so be resetting and adding weight after next week.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> *30/10/2019*
> 
> *Preworkout*
> 
> 1 serving performance charge, 10g eaas


 what's the best flavour of that performance charge? going to give it a try with some CM as you suggested :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

darren.1987 said:


> what's the best flavour of that performance charge? going to give it a try with some CM as you suggested :thumbup1:


 They're all quite nice to be honest mate. I like the tropical or strawberry the most.

Get from bbw when they have 50% off which is quite frequently will get 40 servings charge for around 7.50 and 500g cm for 14 or so, 8-10g cm with a serving of charge is a good dose imo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*02/11/2019*

Preworkout:

1 serving performance prime

*Legs*

Squats - 20x10 40x5 67.5x5 80x5 100x3 125x5 142.5x3 160x8

Leg press - 300x12x3

Calf raises - 200x20x5

Quick session today knees not great but got the main bits done.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Quick session today knees not great but got the main bits done.


 Are the sleeves helping at all mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TERBO said:


> Are the sleeves helping at all mate?


 They do for sure just my knees vary in pain today is a bad day, no idea why either but they defo help.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> *02/11/2019*
> 
> Preworkout:
> 
> ...


 Mate have you had anyone look at your knee??

I have knee pain, almost as bad as yours for 5+ years. Got bad enough were I couldn't squat and could only leg press without real pain for 70% of the time.

Bought a few books by Kelly Starrett. Turns out, most of my pain was coming from my IT band. Honestly, I foam roll my IT band before every leg session and it's like magic. A few stretches on top and the pain is completely gone.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Mate have you had anyone look at your knee??
> 
> I have knee pain, almost as bad as yours for 5+ years. Got bad enough were I couldn't squat and could only leg press without real pain for 70% of the time.
> 
> Bought a few books by Kelly Starrett. Turns out, most of my pain was coming from my IT band. Honestly, I foam roll my IT band before every leg session and it's like magic. A few stretches on top and the pain is completely gone.


 I might have to try it mate. My pain is on and off can be fine for a week then hurt for a few days even when walking, going up stairs etc and if it falls on leg day it's bad.

I don't get pain from leg press, just squatting.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

How often do you shave your body and how much time does it take you?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

wavefunction said:


> How often do you shave your body and how much time does it take you?


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

B3NCH1 said:


> View attachment 177257


 What's wrong with my question this time? Jesus, some of you here are judgmental little pricks, aren't ya?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

wavefunction said:


> How often do you shave your body and how much time does it take you?


 Every 3 weeks or so mate when it starts getting bad, grows quick on gear. I get the lass to do it with clippers takes about 15 mins for everywhere, shes improving :thumbup1:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

wavefunction said:


> What's wrong with my question this time? Jesus, some of you here are judgmental little pricks, aren't ya?


 :lol: Time of the month mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

*04/11/2019*

Preworkout

1 serving performance prime

*Chest triceps *

Bench press- 20x10, 40x10, 55x5, 67.5x5x 80x3, 102.5x5, 115x3, 127.5x6

Incline db press - 40x10x3

Db chest flyes - 22x12x3

Ez skull crushers - 20+barx12x3

Dips - bwx15x3

Ok session still loaded with fvcking cold though.

Took pic this morning starting to fill out again :thumbup1:


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

@AestheticManlet you still around mate ? hows it going ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> @AestheticManlet you still around mate ? hows it going ?


 I dont come on anymore mate just random login today. I'm in that WhatsApp group though buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm in that WhatsApp group though buddy :thumbup1:


 The **** one?!

Add me x


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I dont come on anymore mate just random login today. I'm in that WhatsApp group though buddy :thumbup1:


 whatsapp group? sounds hightech


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

How's training going mate hope you are well


----------

